# Central Locking of Habitation Door



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

Our new A/S Broadway is advertised as having central locking to the habitation door, but the c/locking is not operating on this door.

The Hab Door has the contacts in place for c/locking and these appear to be all wired up. Has anyone else come across this problem or is it me missing something on activating the c/locking?

Peter


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter!

Our Coral can be a bit fussy at times... We have the Fiat dashboard C/L switches which you probably have on a Peugeot... If we lock using those switches, we unlock using them. If we use the key fob zapper to lock, we use it again to unlock. If we lock using the spare key, we make a point of unlocking with it. 

The contacts on the door... I found ours did NOT make contact, so I packed them with some very thin plastic. At the present time, all is well...


Now then, your Broadway is new, so get it back to the dealer and tell them to sort it. If you need some ammo, phone A-S direct and speak to service. They'll give you the finite answer. :wink: 

Stay well!


----------



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks UncleNorm. As you suggested - the contacts were slightly out of alignment. I have managed to adjust this myself (5 minute job) rather than losing the van for a couple of days. Now all working well.
Thanks again.


----------



## walaby (May 4, 2009)

This seems to be a common Autosleeper problem - had the same with my Neuvo and cured it the same way.

Wouldn't you think the dealer would check this as it is so common !
This would not be accepted if you bought a car and the CL didn't work

Nigel


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

My habitation door on my Coral doesn't have central locking.

Even worse, when it is unlocked it often doesn't open - so if I step outside the van, say on a site, I always keep my keys in my pocket - if the wind slams the door shut, I can be locked out - and I'm fed up of climbing up the cycle rack and into the back window.


----------

